# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Vitme hành trình tầm 1200mm bèo

## thuyetnq

Em cần mua vitme dài 

không dùng chế máy nên rơ lắc iểu gì cũng ok.
Miển là giá mềm he he.
 Cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## anhxco

bác xem cái này dc k!
Vitme bi tổng dài 1m35 hành trình tầm 1m15-1m2, phi 28 bước 6 Gối BK20 bự chảng, mã trên cái nút THK BTK2806A.
Giá 1tr1/1: 2tr/2.

----------

thuyetnq

----------


## Ga con

SG thì e cũng có 1 cây tsubaki 32 hành trình tầm đó, nut bị lắc ngang 1 chút. 
Giá 1tr.

Thanks.

----------


## anhxco

> bác xem cái này dc k!
> Vitme bi tổng dài 1m35 hành trình tầm 1m15-1m2, phi 28 bước 6 Gối BK20 bự chảng, mã trên cái nút THK BTK2806A.
> Giá 1tr1/1: 2tr/2.


Cặp này e bán rồi bác nhé, chúc bác sớm tìm dc vitme ưng ý.

----------

